# My MAC blush haul <3



## heart (May 6, 2011)

This is a collective haul of my blush purchases in the last couple months or so.  I've never owned so many blushes before in my life.

  	Thanks for looking, ladies.  Enjoy!


  	Today:  6 blushes, a palette, and a secondary #217 brush (my puppy ate my previous secondary)




  	Today's palette.



  	Top L-R:  Format, Trace Gold, Gingerly
	Bottom L-R:  Pinch Me, Peachtwist, Prism




  	Top L-R:  Desert Rose, Melba, Ambering Rose
	Bottom L-R:  Blushbaby, Mocha, Plum Foolery




  	Top L-R:  Margin, Dollymix, Sunbasque
	Bottom L-R:  Well Dressed, Breezy, Springsheen

  	Family photo.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous blush collection!  Drool!!  I wish I had darker and warmer skin tone so I could wear all these! You picked out a beautiful mix and all so pretty!  Enjoy them!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

these look awesome! I'm definitely going to check out some of these colors!


----------



## heart (May 6, 2011)

thank you, ladies!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 6, 2011)

Nice blushes!!!


----------



## Tobimaru (May 7, 2011)

OMG! what a wonderful blush collection!  Enjoy it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

awesome blush haul! you're all set for a while now!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 8, 2011)

i love all the blushes!! they look so pretty sitting in their palettes..


----------



## heart (May 9, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome blush haul!!


----------



## peachsuns (May 9, 2011)

OMG, they're gorgeous! I LOVE LOVE LOVE blushes! What an awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 9, 2011)

what are your favourites? im thinking of getting two blushes for myself.. i knw i want blushbaby.. bt im confused abt the other one.. any thoughts?


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

thanks again, ladies!

  	also, may i ask what skin tone you are?  i personally really love springsheen and prism.  blushbaby i like for subtle cheeks.



BeckyBenett said:


> what are your favourites? im thinking of getting two blushes for myself.. i knw i want blushbaby.. bt im confused abt the other one.. any thoughts?


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

Love them all! I've had my eyes on Gingerly, Pinch me and Breezy for a while now.


----------



## heart (May 11, 2011)

i just picked up pinch o peach and fleur power too.


----------



## polalola (Jun 22, 2011)

greeat haul omg great selection...im nc35 and have black hair and need recs please esp between margin and sunbasque cnt decide between these..


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 25, 2011)

This is gorgeous.
  	As an absolute blush addict, I'm LOVING these pictures.
  	I have Pinch Me and have Dollymix on its way.... loving Trace Gold, it looks like it'd be a great highlighter for my NC42 skin. Also liking peachytwist and melba! def. going to get those next.

  	awesome haul! I just started collecting blushes... this is an awesome guide <3


----------



## geeko (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice. Njoy your blushers gal. I too am a big time blush addict....


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jun 27, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## macfaydengirl (Jun 27, 2011)

Love your blush collection! How are you liking pinch o peach? I'm thinking of getting that one


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my, I LOVE your collection. I decided to buy a few of them (Trace Gold, Gingerly, Prism and Ambering Rose). Only Peachtwist I liked A LOT in photo but when I swatched it on my skin it looked too dark (so I ended up buying Sunbasque instead).


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

that is a big haul! so jealous. i need more blushes


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Super Haul


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

Is Dollymix LE?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

They look so lovely together! They're all gorgeous shades.


----------



## VickieG (Aug 19, 2011)

Great hall- I usually use Dollymix but I'm going to choose a few others when I visit MAC tomorrow for a change- maybe one or two with more warmer tones.


----------

